# Just bought Ostarine Powder.



## LD-MMA (Jul 8, 2016)

So i have juat bought some Ostarine powder from Muscle Freak and ill keep you guys updated on how it goes.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

What does it do! Is it a new supplement!


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> What does it do! Is it a new supplement!


 its a sarm mate.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> its a sarm mate.


 Thanks for the clarification and ruining my piss taking. 

In all seriousness though whats the point of them? I fail to see it.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Thanks for the clarification and ruining my piss taking.
> 
> In all seriousness though whats the point of them? I fail to see it.


 not much Imo if your using aas.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

ILLBehaviour said:


> not much Imo if your using aas.


 Might look into them then. :lol:


----------



## Ross S (Jan 31, 2014)

LD-MMA said:


> So i have juat bought some Ostarine powder from Muscle Freak and ill keep you guys updated on how it goes.


 I used Olympus labs Ostarine on my recent cut, dropped 16lbs and felt like I maintainedost off muscle mass (not that I've got much)

see my journal if you like.

nevwr had my diet and training in as good a check though so hard to tell if it actually helped or not tbh


----------



## LD-MMA (Jul 8, 2016)

Ross S said:


> I used Olympus labs Ostarine on my recent cut, dropped 16lbs and felt like I maintainedost off muscle mass (not that I've got much)
> 
> see my journal if you like.
> 
> nevwr had my diet and training in as good a check though so hard to tell if it actually helped or not tbh


 Cheers mate. Hoping to lose some weight for Ibiza.lol


----------

